# C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec un PowerBook.



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

Un petit sujet pour regrouper les images amusantes vues sur le net. Je commence.

Le pèse personne.

L'écran transparent.

Çà, c'est moins marrant!

Le nouveau PowerBook 8".

Le premier PowerBook.


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Un petit sujet pour regrouper les images amusantes vues sur le net. Je commence.
> 
> Le pèse personne.



Tu as pensé à brancher la isight ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Il manque le sondage


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il manque le sondage



Pourquoi tu nous parles de curetage ?

Ca manque de po&#233;sie...


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Je profite de ce sujet pour exprimer toute mon admiration devant la créativité :

- Des ingénieurs et designer de Cupertino
- Des membres de MacGé
- De ma maman que j'aime
- Du postier qui vient de bousiller ma commande
- De mon percepteur d'impôts, qui me fait à chaque fois comprendre que je n'ai pas les moyens de travailler, à la vue de ma charge fiscale.

- Et à la pluie qui arrose mes tomates cerises


----------



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il manque le sondage




Plaît-il? Quid? Hein?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2006)

*Bonjour à tous*
ravi d'avoir pu participer à ce thread avant que ça ferme !


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Bonjour à tous*
> ravi d'avoir pu participer à ce thread avant que ça ferme !



Si on peut aider.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Bonjour à tous*
> ravi d'avoir pu participer à ce thread avant que ça ferme !


Tout pareil  :love:


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

OPeut &#234;tre que la Mouette peut ajouter un sondage... comme il le disait


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Ma modestie naturelle me l'interdit ...:rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi le sujet? 

Je vote D, sans h&#233;sitation


----------



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi cette histoire de sondage? Une pratique courante aux Pays-Bas?:mouais:


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

les sondages les plus fr&#233;quents par ici concernent le go&#251;t des uns des autres pour la gastronomie de Castelnaudary, Toulouse...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2006)

Moi je rajoute qu'avec un powerbook, on peut aussi ouvrir des fils pourris.
Il faudrait le rajouter au sondage.


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Un fil d'un genre nouveau:

Un sondage sans sondage qui a le go&#251;t d'un presque sondage.

Sondages de tout les sujets unissez-vous !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> les sondages les plus fr&#233;quents par ici concernent le go&#251;t des uns des autres pour la gastronomie de Castelnaudary, Toulouse...


Ou quelle est votre couleur de chaussette d'iPod preferee tant qu'on y est  ou quels sont les motifs sur votre couvre-lit (avec en choix: petits pois, rayures, nervures, Harry Potter...) mais encore... ou se trouvent mes chaussettes perdues :rateau:


----------



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

Bon, les flooders en puissance! Où avez-vous vu que c'était un sondage? Tant qu'on y est, si un modérateur pouvait effacer les allégories inpertinentes des quelques lurons joyeux qui se sont adonnés au délire collectif, il serait gentil.


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Mea culpa ...

Pour les sondages , c'est en rapports avec un passé glorieux, où ces derniers poussaient comme des champignons ..

Quel rapport avec ton sujet ?

Aucun, mais comme les photos que tu as publié dans ton sujet, sont devenues des classiques .. le sujet s'est de lui-même auto régulé en autre chose ...

Revenons au sujet ... 

( mal au ventre moi... )


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> si un mod&#233;rateur pouvait effacer les all&#233;gories inpertinentes des quelques lurons joyeux qui se sont adonn&#233;s au d&#233;lire collectif, il serait gentil.




T'as pas dit s'il vous plait. 

S&#233;rieusement, on a d&#233;j&#224; dit que les fils &#224; copier/coller n'allaient jamais tr&#232;s loin, c'est, je crois, assez d&#233;conseill&#233; en fait...
Comme on ne va pas louper une occase de rigoler un brin... On le signale avec le sourire.


(Et pis nos all&#233;gories (sic) iMpertinentes, elles sont super marrantes, faut pas les effacer, h&#233;! )


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> si un modérateur pouvait effacer ...



Sondage : faut-il *aussi *effacer les contributions du modérateur ?

oui

non

rayez la mention inutile (si vous savez le faire avec vBull)


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Octobre 2006)

Sondage : faut-il *aussi *effacer les contributions du modérateur ?

oui

non

rayez la mention inutile (si vous savez le faire avec vBull)


Moi, je sais faire :style:


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

*SirG* allume un *Si*e*rG* si tu veux que ce topic revienne dans le droit chemin


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> rayez la mention inutile (si vous savez le faire avec vBull)
> 
> Moi, je sais faire :style:



Frimeur 



La mouette a dit:


> *SirG* allume un *Si*e*rG* si tu veux que ce topic revienne dans le droit chemin



pascal sors du corps de la mouette


----------



## SirG (3 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as pas dit s'il vous plait.
> 
> Sérieusement, on a déjà dit que les fils à copier/coller n'allaient jamais très loin, c'est, je crois, assez déconseillé en fait...
> Comme on ne va pas louper une occase de rigoler un brin... On le signale avec le sourire.
> ...



Peut-être as-tu raison? Sauf que plusieurs sujets sur ce forum sont basés sur çà (Fil des images animées, par exemple). Et quitte à critiquer les coquilles, autant le faire sans se tromper soi-même.



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas dit s'il vous pla*î*t.





La mouette a dit:


> SirG allume un SierG si tu veux que ce topic revienne dans le droit chemin



C'est toi qui l'as fait partir en live. Libre à toi de décider de le jeter à la corbeille ou de le laisser en l'état.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Et quitte à critiquer les coquilles, autant le faire sans se tromper soi-même..




Je ne mets jamais d'accent circonflexe. 
Trop vulgaire. 

Ceci dit, les images animées sympa, c'est assez vaste pour être viable, tu vois.
Un fil des "images animées sympa à propos de ce qu'on peut faire avec un ibook 12'' de 2004", par exemple, serait fermé très vite...

Ton sujet m'a l'air très fermé, ça va vite tourner en rond : une dizaine d'images et c'est baclé (non non, toujours pas d'accent circonflexe j'ai dit), au suivant... On va pas aller bien loin, même pour ceux que ça intéresse, et je doute qu'ils soient très nombreux.
Mais le dernier point est assez subjectif. 


Bon, alleeeeeez, fais pas la gueule!
T'as ouvert un fil poucrate, voilà, bon, t'as ouvert un fil poucrate! 
On va pas en faire toute une histoire, on en a tous ouvert, tiens, regarde, moi j'en ai ouvert un max, t'as qu'à aller voir à la cave, c'est fastoche.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2006)

Puis c'est pas vilain, ce n'est qu'un gentil petit bizutage :love:  on est tous passe par la je crois  (sorry pour les accents mais je suis sur un QWERTY :rateau: Ok je sors  )


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Le gros

Le fake

L'improbable

L'anc&#232;tre

Suis &#233;puis&#233; ...


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2006)

Celui là je le laisse au Cat : il rentre de vacances et une semaine sans avoir fermé de fil doit commencer à lui occasionner de sérieux troubles au clic.


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Celui là je le laisse au Cat : il rentre de vacances et une semaine sans avoir fermé de fil doit commencer à lui occasionner de sérieux troubles au clic.



Ah non...   Pas le Cat...

Comme on a encore un peu de temps... je vous présente celui là, très réussi  

http://cache.gizmodo.com/images/2006/05/Powrbuk.jpg

Oh, la belle pomme...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2006)

Des probl&#232;mes de cliques ????


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Forc&#233;ment si tu proposes de tels images , le fil va fermer..ben oui forc&#233;ment


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Forc&#233;ment si tu proposes de tels images , le fil va fermer..ben oui forc&#233;ment


Rabat-joie qu'on dit :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Forcément si tu proposes de tels images , le fil va fermer..ben oui forcément



Bah oui, forcement ! 




SM, par MP stp !


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

D'un autre côté fermer un fil qui n'a que deux pages, c'est petit bras ..

Faut arriver en pleine extase floodantifiante... et là PAF ... 

Raide, planté comme un sapin dans le salon un 3 mars, plus rien à faire que laissé passer la douleur ... un must ...

Jamais connu une telle extase ...ça va venir ... :love:


----------



## dellys (3 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Des problèmes de cliques ????



'tain :affraid:
J'viens de pêter ma souris :love::love::love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Celui là je le laisse au Cat : il rentre de vacances et une semaine sans avoir fermé de fil doit commencer à lui occasionner de sérieux troubles au clic.


W&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;, Backcat va revenir!!!! 

Ca va lui faire une belle surprise : 
Un beau fil tout neuf &#224; fermer, avec des vrais morceaux de Bobby dedans. 
Il va &#234;tre content de voir que je suis revenu, j'ai du lui manquer...


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Un fil sans Bobby c'est pas un vrai fil pourri ...  






Pour être in sujet


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Wéééééééééééé, Backcat va revenir!!!!
> 
> Ca va lui faire une belle surprise :
> Un beau fil tout neuf à fermer, avec des vrais morceaux de Bobby dedans.
> Il va être content de voir que je suis revenu, j'ai du lui manquer...



Tu pourras lui preciser que ce fil a été ouvert par SirG , ça devrait lui faire encore plus plaisir...


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Alors on a le fromage ...
On a la souris ...

Manque le chat Viendez ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Bon, les flooders en puissance! Où avez-vous vu que c'était un sondage? Tant qu'on y est, si un modérateur pouvait effacer les allégories inpertinentes des quelques lurons joyeux qui se sont adonnés au délire collectif, il serait gentil.


Mais il est où le sondage?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Octobre 2006)

DTC...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

À propos de C... Le supplice de l'iPod était déjà cruel ; celui du powerbook surpassera tout ce qu'on peut imaginer en terme de douleur...  :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> DTC...


Facile. 

Perso, je pensais plus &#224; UTC.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> À propos de C... Le supplice de l'iPod était déjà cruel ; celui du powerbook surpassera tout ce qu'on peut imaginer en terme de douleur...  :love: :love:


Tu penses à quoi comme peinture? Gris metalisé ou plomb fondu? 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Facile.
> 
> Perso, je pensais plus à UTC.


Aussi, aussi, les 2 sont corrects


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2006)

Même s'il n'y a pas de sondage, c'est pas la peine de chier totalement le sujet  les listes MERD E   

Le pèse personne.

L'écran transparent.

Çà, c'est moins marrant!

Le nouveau PowerBook 8".

Le premier PowerBook.Le gros

Le fake

L'improbable

L'ancètre
-----------
8

_Merci de respecter la mise en page, et penser à enlever les balises QUOTE  _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Même s'il n'y a pas de sondage, c'est pas la peine de chier totalement le sujet  les listes MERD E



*CE N'EST PAS PARCE QUE TU T'ES FAIT SILICONER L'AVATAR QU'IL FAUT LE PRENDRE DE HAUT!*


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *CE N'EST PAS PARCE QUE TU T'ES FAIT SILICONER L'AVATAR QU'IL FAUT LE PRENDRE DE HAUT!*



Ouaih et en plus il a oublié des images de la mouette et de moi.

Ah, Chandler...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *CE N'EST PAS PARCE QUE TU T'ES FAIT SILICONER L'AVATAR QU'IL FAUT LE PRENDRE DE HAUT!*



Si tu restais pas à genoux, tu n'aurais pas l'impression que je le prenne de haut


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ouaih et en plus il a oublié des images de la mouette et de moi.
> 
> Ah, Chandler...



Il est nul ..il est outrecuitant


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> _Merci de respecter la mise en page, et penser &#224; enlever les balises QUOTE  _





starmac a dit:


> Ouaih et en plus il a oubli&#233; des images de la mouette et de moi.
> 
> Ah, Chandler...



Faut pas t'aider &#224; pisser non plus  



La mouette a dit:


> Il est nul ..il est outrecuitant



... et plus efficace que la mousse


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Elle lit notre poésie :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

*Placid et Muzzo*


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Alors on a le fromage ...
> On a la souris ...
> 
> Manque le chat Viendez ....


La ficelle est un peu grosse. Un fil poucrate dans lequel vous vomissez tous, j'ai pas envie de nettoyer. _D&#233;s-emmerdez-vous_ tout seul, je garde les outils propres, moi.

Ah oui... pour vous faire une id&#233;e de ce que je pense, relisez les posts de Bobby (&#231;a me co&#251;te de le dire mais bon...) du moins, les premiers. Et pour fermer... non. Pas envie. J'ai appris il y a peu que finalement je n'&#233;tais que deuxi&#232;me dans le nombre de fils ferm&#233;s, derri&#232;re _un certain P77_ , tous ces efforts au jour le jour si peu r&#233;compens&#233;s, je jette l'&#233;ponge. Et puis bon. Autant laisser ce fil devenir ce qu'il doit, c'est p&#233;dagogique


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

Je propose de fusionner avec la discussion sur lilo et stitch


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;. Je les pr&#233;f&#232;res plus &#226;g&#233;es...
Bon allez. Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995135 a dit:
			
		

> La ficelle est un peu grosse. Un fil poucrate dans lequel vous vomissez tous, j'ai pas envie de nettoyer. _D&#233;s-emmerdez-vous_ tout seul, je garde les outils propres, moi.
> 
> Ah oui... pour vous faire une id&#233;e de ce que je pense, *relisez les posts de Bobby (&#231;a me co&#251;te de le dire mais bon...)* du moins, les premiers. Et pour fermer... non. Pas envie. J'ai appris il y a peu que finalement je n'&#233;tais que deuxi&#232;me dans le nombre de fils ferm&#233;s, derri&#232;re _un certain P77_ , tous ces efforts au jour le jour si peu r&#233;compens&#233;s, je jette l'&#233;ponge. Et puis bon. Autant laisser ce fil devenir ce qu'il doit, c'est p&#233;dagogique


Et nous, &#231;a nous co&#251;te de les relire...


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995135 a dit:
			
		

> _un certain P77_




Son secret enfin d&#233;voil&#233;: ici


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2006)

je comprends mieux la faillite du syst&#232;me sovi&#233;tique...

quand on voit les formules utilis&#233;es pour un simple arc de cercle&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Les maths oui. Mais pas seulement ! Quand on sait que leur derni&#232;re fiert&#233; en terme de chirurgie, c'est l'ablation des amygdales... 


Bien oui. Pas facile &#224; faire sur quelqu'un qui n'a pas droit d'ouvrir la gueule.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995331 a dit:
			
		

> Les maths oui. Mais pas seulement ! Quand on sait que leur dernière fierté en terme de chirurgie, c'est l'ablation des amygdales...
> 
> 
> Bien oui. Pas facile à faire sur quelqu'un qui n'a pas droit d'ouvrir la gueule.



C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison qu'ils utilisent un coloscope pour les extractions dentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Ils ont quand même été les premiers à envoyer des hommes dans l'espace.
Et sans macbook, en plus.


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils ont quand même été les premiers à envoyer des hommes dans l'espace.
> Et sans macbook, en plus.



Ils étaient tellement pressé de quitté le pays ....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils ont quand même été les premiers à envoyer des hommes dans l'espace.
> Et sans macbook, en plus.


L&#233;gende urbaine !!!  Arr&#234;te de dire des conneries, on dirait Bobby !


----------



## two (4 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *on ne cite pas les images*


C'est quoi? une couveuse &#224; chatons?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995640 a dit:
			
		

> Arr&#234;te de dire des conneries, on dirait Bobby !




*OH HE  OH HE LA DIS DONC HEIN CA VA LA MAINTENANT HEIN!!!!*

oui je fais mon patoch si je veux, farpaitement!


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995640 a dit:
			
		

> Légende urbaine !!!  Arrête de dire des conneries, on dirait Bobby !



_
aheummmm.... tu vas nous facher Teo toi... et moi en plus... 

nan, j'dis ça, j'dis rien mais... tu sais, ils sont forts ces bolcheviques ! 
_


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Non &#231;a c'est des d&#233;monstratrices danoises, je pense.
> Enfin un pays du nord du nord de ton Nord &#224; toi. *Plus haut.*
> Rh&#226;&#226;&#226; oui : l&#224; !
> ...



_non, le drapeau danois c'est l'inverse... surtout tu n'as pas regard&#233; quel profil utilisateur elles ont charg&#233;...

je t'aide_






_&#224; la rigueur la croix-rouge sur fond blanc, c'est la croix rouge ou les templiers..._


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: ......"_rosbeefs_" !!!........


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Dix-sept pouces, j'en ai perdu quatre ou cinq je les retrouve plus _où ai-je bien plus les mettre ????
> 
> _


_



*J'en ai que deux*
de pouces.

Et personnellement je saurais quoi en faire...




_


----------



## theozdevil (7 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Des probl&#232;mes de cliques ????
> 
> *on ne cite pas les images*



moi je la trouve tres charmante cette demoiselle


j'en veux une

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995640 a dit:
			
		

> Légende urbaine !!!  Arrête de dire des conneries, on dirait Bobby !


Hein ?
Sans dec' ?

Y z'avaient des macbook les soviets ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Ezaktement ! pilpoual !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2016)

raaaaah, c'était bon tout ça


----------

